# Energizer Hard Case Professional LED Headlight



## Blackbeard (Feb 25, 2010)

Anybody get this from woot a couple of weeks ago? Not sure if its really 100 lumens.

Overall a Decent light for the money, but one problem is the difusser. I kept noticing light hitting my eye when swiveling downward. I looked in the mirror and sure enough there was a small beam of light hitting my face and eye area. This is from the diffuser handle which protrudes into the main beam and refracts it into your face at certain angles.

I gues you can dremel off some of the handle or put some electrical tape on it, but imo its a poor design, maybe thats why it was so cheap


----------



## Buck91 (Feb 25, 2010)

Definately not 100lm and definately annoying light from diffuser handle. It is what it is though, and I figure the diffuse will be used 95% of the time anyway.

Just played with the light a little but looking forward to a "field test" next time I go for a run. My hopes are high as its decently bright with a very throwy beam or a balanced difused pattern. Any thoughts on water resistance? Mine looks solid, but I'm not going to test it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Feb 25, 2010)

I wouldn't dunk it, but it looks like it can stand up to some light rain.

Gonna try some electrical tape on the diffuser handle, think it should eliminate glare.


----------



## paulr (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah I couldn't resist ordering one even though I already have a couple of headlamps. It arrived and looks like a good deal for the 18 bucks or whatever it was. The packaging (hard plastic shell) is impressive though useless. I haven't opened it yet and might not do so until I actually want to use it. That keeps open the possibility of giving it to someone or BST'ing it as a new light.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 25, 2010)

I got mine the other day, and it is definitely not 100 lumens out the front. I tested it at 61 lumens out the front in my homemade lightbox. For reference, the Streamlight 4AA Luxeon tests at 41 and the Fenix Quark R5 tests at 206. 

It isn't as bright as I was expecting, but I still like it quite a bit (especially for $21 each shipped). 

I called Energizer today and asked if it was safe to use L91 lithium cells, and they said it was fine. Just thought I would mention it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Feb 25, 2010)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I got mine the other day, and it is definitely not 100 lumens out the front. I tested it at 61 lumens out the front in my homemade lightbox. For reference, the Streamlight 4AA Luxeon tests at 41 and the Fenix Quark R5 tests at 206.
> 
> It isn't as bright as I was expecting, but I still like it quite a bit (especially for $21 each shipped).
> 
> I called Energizer today and asked if it was safe to use L91 lithium cells, and they said it was fine. Just thought I would mention it.


 
I'm comparing it with the other good deal I got recently Petzl tikka plus 2 which is 50 lumens....energizer definenly 10-20 lumens brighter and warmer and uglier with weird artifacts as well. should really be able to kill the Petzl and pettzl takes 3 AAA as oppossed to this heavy 3XAA beast, but its not much brighter , but I do like the multimodes and colors

Let me know if the lithiums are brighter.


----------



## rontaki (Feb 25, 2010)

Just received mine a few days ago. 

Observations:
They are probably not 100 lumen IMHO either. But it is bright, throws a decent beam. Two-level control. Not sure if,or how well it is regulated.

Diffuser - great addition to change from spot to fill light. Its nice the way it slides 'n hides. The tab is a goof, channeling light right into the upper edges of my glasses lenses. I used a black pigmented ink pen to coat the tab, but might need to use an epoxy paint or such for durability. Maybe black heat shrink?

The red and green lights - Nice to have and use when low-level is wanted. There is hole in the middle of the green LED's beam. The diffuser smooths that all over when used, and provides a nice fill for either color. Can only have one or the other color on, unfortunately.

The reflector's mirroring is mottled on some parts, so there is light loss there, no doubt.

This light is a bit kludgy on my head, compared to my smaller and lighter 3-AAA headlamps. I haven't yet found my comfort point with it.

The buttons work well and have a nice feel. Unintended switch button activation is too easy, beware.

Feels well-made and very durable. Said to be impact-resistant.

Just a day before buying these, I was working on the PC and even with my 4-LED Petzl and fresh batts, I needed a good bright spot. Next time, I'm ready!

For under $20 from Woot, these were a great deal. I keep on feeling that two were not enough at this price. :thumbsup:

Ron


----------



## pilote (Feb 26, 2010)

i hit that headlamp...first headlamp i've ever bought.

my main concern with it was the battery box in the back. i can see me using this with me on my back working on the car; would the battery box hurt with my head down? i don't know yet...camping and fishing at night; this will be useful...

it's not "malkoff bright", but it's definitely bright enough, even with the diffuser up...red LED will be handy, the green i doubt it...it's "heavy", but it really isn't bad to wear at all...

gonna try it on the dog, but i fear he may not like it...

overall the quality appears very good and the price was very right; i would not have bought one at $30+...


----------



## Linger (Feb 26, 2010)

I think it's a great unit.
Yes electrical tape on the diffuser lip will eliminate the spill into the eye.


----------



## hopkins (Feb 26, 2010)

This looks to be a 'What Were They Thinking?" kind of defect with the LED light
refracted into the eye by the tab on the diffuser.


----------



## Blackbeard (Feb 26, 2010)

Makes me feel like a Borg.


----------



## N4aeq (Feb 26, 2010)

Whats the hardcase for? once you take the headlamp out the case is useless. Anyway mine is close to 100L or 75 anyway. I am surprised it works, Woot put in in a box with no packing &
the box was busted with the headlamp sticking through the cracks, inside the battery box it looks like someone used a hot sodering iorn and smeared the plastic. 
After using it for a dark star gazing session, I will have to say its worth the money (Woots)
price anyway.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Feb 26, 2010)

I missed the Woot, but got a few days later on Buy.com for a few bucks more. Haven't received it yet. I bought this because it uses the same honeycomb refracting lens as the ROV 1AA, which works great. It sounds like the Energizer has the same probelm as the ROV, with the edge of the honeycomb lens shining light into the yes. I solved that long ago on the ROV by painting the edge of the lens with black lacquer paint. Problem solved.

Battery pack on the back of the Energizer will put a damper on working under car or simply resting head on pillow to read. That is where the ROV works well due to no battery pack on rear. But having to pop a new cell in every two hours gets tedious fast. So the ROV has poor battery life and great comfort, and the Energizer has better battery life but a big bump on the back, so not sure which one will get more use. At least they both have that beautiful, wide smooth flood, and that's what I bought both for.


----------



## moonfish (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the pic! I tried mine out and it is identical. It's kind of an artifact happy little light and the regular beam is ringy looking to me and I'm not that picky. If either the red or green is useful, I'll keep it around. It's kinda lame they use 5mm's instead of an XR-E but whatever.


----------



## LitFuse (Mar 2, 2010)

I got some from Buy.com and really like them. I will use them almost exclusively with the diffuser, so the "lip" issue is not a big deal to me. Definitely a serious design flaw though. 

A good deal for $25, even better if you were able to get them from Woot.

Peter


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Mar 2, 2010)

LitFuse said:


> I will use them almost exclusively with the diffuser, so the "lip" issue is not a big deal to me. Definitely a serious design flaw though.


 
So, you're saying the light beaming down into the eyes is only a problem when in spot mode? I'm in the same boat as you, in that I bought this light for the luscious honeycomb diffuser, not as a thrower. My package arrived from Buy.com tonight, but sadly had to go to work, and here I am. So won't have any opinion 'till later.


----------



## LitFuse (Mar 2, 2010)

Exactly. With the diffuser in the up (on) position, the lip is at the top of the headlamp. I will still black them out though, for the rare occasion that I am using the light without the diffuser.

Peter




Turbo DV8 said:


> So, you're saying the light beaming down into the eyes is only a problem when in spot mode? I'm in the same boat as you, in that I bought this light for the luscious honeycomb diffuser, not as a thrower. My package arrived from Buy.com tonight, but sadly had to go to work, and here I am. So won't have any opinion 'till later.


----------



## Blackbeard (Mar 3, 2010)

I put electrical tape on the tab and was able to stop the glare, easy fix, still stupid design.


----------



## Buck91 (Mar 3, 2010)

Went out jogging last night with mine. All in all not terribly impressed. With the diffuser in place, I see no reason to grab the energizer over my Zebra and with it in spot mode, there is very little spill and, of course, the light-in-eye issue.

Still, for the price not a bad light, might be a good 1 lamp does all type of thing.


----------



## cbubu (Mar 7, 2010)

I bought this light few days ago and the "the tab on the diffuser" was painted out of the box!
Not a bad light 
Best Regards


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Mar 7, 2010)

cbubu said:


> I bought this light few days ago and the "the tab on the diffuser" was painted out of the box!


 
Maybe a customer return? 
Orange, huh? I didn't know they made them in orange, only grey.


----------



## LitFuse (Mar 7, 2010)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Maybe a customer return?
> Orange, huh? I didn't know they made them in orange, only grey.



He's in Paris, maybe it's a European model. Interesting. :thinking:

Peter


----------



## Ragiska (Mar 8, 2010)

safety rated version
http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/mshd3aa.pdf


----------



## LitFuse (Mar 8, 2010)

Ragiska said:


> safety rated version
> http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/mshd3aa.pdf



Thanks for the link Ragiska. It's interesting to note that Energizer rates this one at 75 lumens instead of 100 for the Hard Case. It doesn't appear that diffuser tab is blacked out either. 

Peter


----------



## pounder (Mar 10, 2010)

Just bought one of these from homedepot in canada...tab is painted and it was only 29.99 Canadian...a lot brighter than my 30 dollar craftsman..will test it out tonight for full impressions..

edit: picture of the stock blacked out tab..


----------



## dafeichu (Mar 14, 2010)

Pounder, how did the blacked out tab work out? Does the light still shine the face?


----------



## pounder (Mar 14, 2010)

dafeichu said:


> Pounder, how did the blacked out tab work out? Does the light still shine the face?



no it doesn't..not at all..nice to see they rectified the problem..


----------



## LitFuse (Mar 23, 2010)

I just used a black Sharpie marker on mine, seems to work fine.

Peter


----------



## LitFuse (Mar 24, 2010)

Now on sale for $19.99 shipped! See "Good Deals" forum in the CPFMP.

Peter


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 25, 2010)

Does it start on low? Run-time on low please, thanks.


----------



## LitFuse (Mar 25, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> Does it start on low? Run-time on low please, thanks.



No, it starts on high. Good for 14-15 hours on low  on Alkalines, about 5 hours on high. 

I never use Alkalines though- only Eneloops or Lithiums, but have never done a runtime test or seen a graph posted for them.

Peter


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 25, 2010)

thanks, I'll have to pass.


----------



## Ajay (May 21, 2010)

Just got mine today. Here are my first impressions.

Using new rayovac alkalines I got the following current readings at the "tail":
*High main beam: 0.435 A
Low main beam: 0.180 A (low is more like a medium really)
Red: 0.058 A
Green: 0.040 A*
Calculate your own run times based on what cells you use. 

My big problem with this light is really with the packaging. WTH?:shakehead The packaging is think and sturdy plastic but the light is actually on the outside of the package. What a waste of good plastic.

I am pleasantly surprised at the brightness, not far off from a stock Nitecore D10 XRE Q5 on high. 
It does have some artifacts in the beam but not too distracting. I am not a white wall hunter. The diffuser works very well. I will be using this headlamp mainly for close up work when soldering electronic components etc. 

The beam without the diffuser is about as throwy as most small EDC lights like the D10.

Other small issues have been mentioned in other posts so I won't go over those. The light most likely is *not* splash resistant which energizer did not claim that anyway but I would have liked to see it more sealed up. The diffuser is not smooth to pull out and snap on or the reverse. I will lube the sides and that should help. Oh well for $20 I am very happy.

The light is very comfortable to wear too.

Well hopefully I get to do some lite caving on memorial day with this baby. Will let you guys know how it worked in the field. I hope it's a dry cave!:candle:
EDIT 2010-05-21: Just used it outside for car repair and to disassemble a grill in the dark about 2 hours total. Very generous lumens wise but I did notice that the headband leaves wavy impressions in my forehead from the band. 


Ajay


----------



## cprstn54 (May 28, 2010)

Some run times are shown at:
http://www.light-reviews.com/energizer_hcp_4led_headlight/

I found I could more than double the run times by using one dummy AA in the mix, albeit at 1/4 the brightness.

After two days on low white, the light blinked off. There is some kind of regulation but it is a mystery to me, given that it worked well on the 2.4V my two Eneloops were providing.

Ken C


----------



## mccririck (May 28, 2010)

Anyone know any shops in the UK selling these?


----------



## mccririck (May 31, 2010)

I guess not...


----------



## LitFuse (May 31, 2010)

I don't know of any UK sellers, but I'd be willing to sell you one of mine and ship it to you. 

Peter


----------



## Zlynx (Jun 3, 2010)

With rechargeables, you don't seem to get good light for all that long. I thought the battery compartment was poorly made. Had difficulty even getting it to turn on a few times and had to fuss with the batteries to get good contact. Some parts in the battery compartment seem loose. It also seemed to have a small current flow when it was off (simple meter guage).

I was very impressed with the amount of light and the nice even spread with the diffuser. It looks like it will be very handy.

$20 from Buy.com


----------



## Ragiska (Jun 3, 2010)

the runtime is MUCH better with rechargeables (just look at the runtime graphs), and yes, any light with an electronic switch has a very small parasitic drain.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jun 3, 2010)

Zlynx said:


> With rechargeables, you don't seem to get good light for all that long. I thought the battery compartment was poorly made. Had difficulty even getting it to turn on a few times and had to fuss with the batteries to get good contact.


 
What kind of rechargeables are you using?


----------



## mccririck (Jun 4, 2010)

Zlynx said:


> With rechargeables, you don't seem to get good light for all that long. I thought the battery compartment was poorly made. Had difficulty even getting it to turn on a few times and had to fuss with the batteries to get good contact. Some parts in the battery compartment seem loose. It also seemed to have a small current flow when it was off (simple meter guage).
> 
> I was very impressed with the amount of light and the nice even spread with the diffuser. It looks like it will be very handy.
> 
> *$20 from Buy.com*



Cant see it there, link please.


----------



## LitFuse (Jun 4, 2010)

mccririck said:


> Cant see it there, link please.



They don't have it any more. It seems like the supply of these in the closeout channels has finally dried up. 

Peter


----------



## mccririck (Jun 4, 2010)

I emailed Energizer and asked why this isnt available in the UK. Here's the reply:



> My name is Edward Uwaezuoke and I work in the Customer Service Department at Energizer Group. I recently received your email concerning the Energizer Hardcase Professional LED Headlight. As you have stated at this time the Hardcase Professional LED Headlight is available and has been launch for the US market. Unfortunately I am unable to confirm whether this product will be available for the UK market in the future. You will find that some of the Energizer products that are available in the US may not be or become available in the UK.


----------

